
PyPy 2.0 beta 2 released - janzer
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/04/pypy-20-beta-2-released.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PyPyStatusBlog+(PyPy+Status+Blog)
======
amix
One of the biggest problems of switching to PyPy is to know which libraries
are supported and what the best options are. For example, how should we
connect to MySQL? Or use memcache? Or use Redis?

It would also be great with some stories of who runs PyPy in production and
what their experience is (especially on large high-traffic sites/apps).

~~~
baq
something like the wall of superpowers (<https://python3wos.appspot.com/>) but
for pypy is in order, i believe.

~~~
pekk
Most Python 2 code runs on PyPy without a port anyway. It would be more
helpful to focus on specific pain points like getting connected to MySQL.

~~~
baq
you could say that most libraries run on python 3, too. the point is checking
for that particular library that you need in a single place.

------
janzer
Congratulations to the team. PyPy and cffi look to be maturing and coming
along quite nicely.

Spot of trivia; ESR recently contributed a nice bit of optimization
documentation. It can be found at <http://www.pypy.org/performance.html>

~~~
Goranek
cffi based on documentation seems to be amazing !

------
Rezo
Unfortunately it's not a silver bullet for performance.

I have a relatively short Python program that does statistical analysis. It
also contains a lot of string matching and is deeply recursive. I just added a
benchmark mode, which gives the following (consistent) result:

Python 2.7.3: set solved in 16 seconds PyPy 2.0b2: set solved in 33 seconds
(any initial IO is not part of the time, so the problem is entirely compute-
bound and it pegs the CPU at 100%)

If there's something obvious I'm overlooking that would make PyPy faster I'd
love to hear about it.

~~~
Rezo
The PyPy memory usage also keeps increasing linearly during the benchmark,
reaching 220MB at the end. The CPython version is using exactly 23MB for the
entire run with zero fluctuation. I'm guessing the recursive nature of the
program is killing PyPy.

~~~
fijal
Are you by chance using s += x to create strings? If so, stop. Anyway, my
crystal ball is in service right now, you should really give us a chance to
look at it.

------
Goranek
Still waiting for Python 3 support :(

~~~
dbaupp
It's coming along: [http://morepypy.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/py3k-status-
update-1...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/py3k-status-
update-10.html)

------
apendleton
What's the nature of the performance regressions? Is everything just
universally 5% slower, or did the benchmark scores drop by 5% because some
particular operations/workloads are slower in this release? If the latter,
which ones?

~~~
kingkilr
Basically the way we did the JIT/greenlet integration involved restructuring
how frames are represented in the JIT, which was very slightly slower.

This was needed to support greenlets fully, and so on its own it might be
worth it, however it also gives us the ability to do some more (very creative)
optimizations, which should let us buy that performance back, and more.

~~~
pwang
How integral are greenlets now to PyPy? Just an optimization add-on, or
something that the JIT core will rely on?

~~~
kingkilr
We include a builtin _continuation module, which is the foundation for
greenlets and stackless. PyPy compiles just fine if you don't include that
though.

------
pjmlp
Very nice work.

Hope to see PyPy become the canonical implementation one day.

------
rodrigoavie
Amazing

